# Irritable Bowel Syndrome Pet Peeves and Annoyances



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Irritable Bowel Syndrome Pet Peeves and Annoyances*

How Many of These Things Bug Other Unlucky IBS Sufferers?

IBS is difficult to cope with. Add a few thoughtless remarks or public places without bathroom facilities, and the difficulty increases.

(c) Copyright Kathy Steinemann

Here are some of my personal IBS pet peeves, not necessarily listed in order of annoyance. What about you? Feel free to leave a comment about what frustrates or exasperates you.The IBS Pet Peeves List:• Hosts who say things like, "Oh, come on! Having a big piece of double chocolate cake with ice cream won't hurt ... just this once!" And I know that if I eat it, I will be in for two to three days of H-E-DOUBLE-TOOTHPICKS.• The dismissive manner of some doctors or other professional people who do not have IBS. How can they presume to know what I am experiencing? Listen to what I say and at least pretend to be empathetic!• Guests or family members who use up the last of the toilet paper on the roll and do not refill it or let me know.• A desperate rush to use the household bathroom only to find that a male member of the family has urinated on the toilet seat.• Restaurant cooks who slather on butter and seasonings even though the server has made it clear that the food is to be prepared without them. Then, having to wait (while I watch everyone else eat) as my food is prepared for a second time.• People who think I am exaggerating because they assume I am a hypochondriac or a wuss.• Know-it-alls who insist that I must have celiac disease, Crohn's, or lactose intolerance, even though those conditions have been ruled out by my physicians.• People who insist that I should eat lots of salads and raw vegetables because they are so good for me. Uh, uh. Big triggers!• Someone who tells me that irritable bowel syndrome is a psychological disorder and insists that my symptoms are all in my head.• A statement like, "You are SO lucky you don't have to worry about your weight!" Believe me; I'd love to be in a position where I could decide between one dish of ice cream and two.• Stores and other public places without public washrooms.• Really slow cashiers who chat with the clerk at the next till rather than paying attention to customers. (There have been times when I have actually left a lineup with my shopping cart in order to visit the washroom before returning to check out my purchases.)What about you? Do you have a pet peeve that you would like to mention?

(c) Copyright Kathy Steinemann:

This article is free to publish only if this copyright notice, the byline, and the author's note below (with active links) are included. Be sure to check out Kathy's latest eBook. It will help you monitor your fiber intake wherever you happen to be: IBS-IBD Fiber Charts: Soluble & Insoluble Fibre Data for over 250 Items, Including Links to Internet Resources.

Original posting: http://kathy-steinemann.hubpages.com/hub/IBS-Pet-Peeves


----------

